# Text um Kurven Corel Draw X4



## barbiturator (8. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter NEuling in Corel Draw. 
Ich muss Text um eine Kurve kaufen lassen, siehe Datei im Anhang. Mit welchen werkzeug mache ich das?


----------



## ink (15. April 2008)

Moin
Is zwar ein paar Tage her, aber naja.
Normalerweise müsste es sowas wie Pfad an Text oder Pfadtext in Corel geben.
Entweder klickst du mit dem Textwerkzeug direkt aufn Spline oder schaust kurz in die Hilfe,
wo sich des befindet.
Hab schon länger nicht mehr mit Corel gearbeitet, sorry.

mfg

Achja, das Arbeiten mit Pfaden hast du aber schon drauf oder?
So ne geschwungene Linie kannst u ja sehr einfach erstellen


----------

